# Official Series Thread: Milwaukee Bucks vs. Detroit Pistons



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Game Thread: 4.18.04 Bucks @ Pistons*

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>
<tr><td><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/mil_logo.gif"></td><td width=10></td><td><center>Milwaukee Bucks<br>41-41, 6th Seed</center></td><td width=40><center>@</center></td><td><center>Detroit Pistons<br>54-28, 3rd Seed</center></td><td width=10></td><td><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/det_logo.gif"></td></tr><tr height=10><td></td></tr><tr><td colspan=7><center>Pistons 108 Bucks 82 (Recap - Box Score)<br>Bucks 92 Pistons 88 (Recap - Box Score)<br>Saturday, 4.24.04 at 3:30 PM on TNT<br>Monday, 4.26.04 at 7:00 PM on TNT<br>(All times EST)</center></td></tr>
</table>
<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_damon_jones.jpg"></a><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_redd.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_desmond_mason.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_joe_smith.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_brian_skinner.jpg">

<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chauncey_billups.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_richard_hamilton.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tayshaun_prince.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_wallace.jpg"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_rasheed_wallace.jpg"></center>


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

A little extravagant I know, but hey, it's the playoffs!


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

couple questions for Bucks fans that will be good discussion until Sunday. 

Milwaukee is on a 3 game losing streak heading into the playoffs. Dez has been starting in favor of KVH. Dez has produced greatly in the last 2 games. But in the 2nd halves of those games he's scored like a total of 4 points. YEt hes scored 29 and 25 (i think?? going off of memory) for those games. So who's gunna start at SF? Dez or KVH? Also i think that the PG position is up also. Knight or Jones who would you start. I'm not a fan of Jones but he's done a decent job for TJ. 

I believe that we should continue to start Dez at SF but play him less minutes cuz he always disappears in the 2nd half. I don't know if that's cuz he's tired or what but that's just my opinion


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Mason may dissapear in the second half, but Van Horn has always failed to show up for the playoffs all together.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Terry has got to realize that he is wearing Dez out I mean he has been playing way too much lately. At least with the Pistons I could see us going with a smaller lineup. Also play Brevin and Erick more because they do something Damon doesn't do and that is play good D.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> A little extravagant I know, but hey, it's the playoffs!


Don't worry, It seriously rocks.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nine</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't worry, It seriously rocks.


Thanks! I may never have an opportunity in my lifetime to make one for the Wizards, so I wanted to make this one nice.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

14-11 Detroit with 6 minutes left in the 1st. Brian really stepping up.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think just watching you can see that the Pistons are the better team, but the Bucks are fighting and playing tough and the game is close because of it. Was it a surprise to anyone that Mason started over Van Horn?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Not really. Dez has been playing great offensively and defensively lately. Plus KVH has been playing limited minutes with his injury.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Terry, BRING IN ERICK!!!! Damon can't play D.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Things are not going too well at all. Like I mentioned in my first post, the Pistons just look like the clearly better team out there. However, as good as the Pistons are looking, the Bucks are still keeping it from turning into a blowout, with the defecit hovering around the 10 point range. Someone needs to step up their play -- right now there are a lot of players doing a little bit with no single player doing a lot.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This one is getting majorly ugly in a hurry. 9 TOs in 12 possessions in the first half of the third quarter. Amazingly the Bucks are only down 17 as opposed to 30 here.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

sounds like the Wizards.

and MJG: make every Wizards game thread like this.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Their clearly overpowering frontcourt and D did us in.

I can't believe that Big Ben actually scored more than our leading scorer, Redd.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Apologies for not posting in here during the last game, but I was pretty busy and I could only catch bits and pieces. Tomorrow's game (3:30 EST on TNT) should be fully watchable by me though. This is now a best of five series with Milwaukee having home court!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Bucks have come out like a house of fire in this one, leading 16-8 halfway into the first. They're playing hard and full of energy on both sides of the court.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Bucks up 30-22 at the end of one. Very good quarter as a whole, with strong performances by Redd (6 points on 3-6 FG, 3 assists) and especially Damon Jones (9 points 3-3 3P, 4 assists, 2 rebounds). The team comitted zero turnovers while forcing the Pistons into 4. They also got Ben and Rip into early foul trouble, with both having 2 apiece.


----------

